# Dome Car for Sale - $5,000.00



## MrFSS (Jul 21, 2010)

See this *LINK*.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 21, 2010)

That really needs work.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know much about private rail cars, but from little I have gleaned from random searching it sounds as though it cars have to be in well maintained shape to be allowed on commercial rail lines. So I guess you'd only be able to ship this by truck and then keep it on your own rails. Would it even be possible to rebuild this car for cheaper than starting from scratch?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 22, 2010)

Probably best sold for scrap?

Kind of cool though, it is an old Amtrak car.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 25, 2010)

Better yet don't restore it and keep it as a in-law suite.


----------



## Kurn (Oct 9, 2010)

As a B&O fan,it's really a shame to see High Dome(5551) like this.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 14, 2010)

It would be fun to see this brought back to rail worthy condition, complete with the floodlights (pic 2). At minimum, she would make a nice small home or lake cottage, though my neighbors might get upset if I dragged this project onto the driveway!


----------



## Ozark Southern (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey, this is near me! They're based out of Kirbyville, Mo., which is just a few miles east of Branson. I did not realize that we had such an outfit around here.


----------

